

Facebook Buys Old Sun Campus in Menlo Park - siculars
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/08/facebook-makes-it-official-we-bought-the-old-sun-campus-in-menlo-park/

======
ankimal
Clarification on the Twitter move: Its Brisbane, CA not Brisbane, Australia
which for some reason came to my mind first :).

<http://lnkd.in/kJZaxy>

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Sheesh, everyone knows that! Just like the _real_ Paris is in Texas, Madrid is
in New Mexico, Amsterdam is in New York, and London is in Ohio. Those
Europeans couldn't think of original names for their cities so they stole
ours.

------
seiji
I didn't realize the Sun campus was empty.

It's a strange place. Not walking distance to anything, not train adjacent,
not school adjacent, .... The buildings are pretty though.

It's the perfect location for a middle-aged company to become isolated and
slip into irrelevance.

~~~
nano81
_It's a strange place. Not walking distance to anything, not train adjacent,
not school adjacent, .... The buildings are pretty though._

I haven't been to the Sun campus, but does the Google campus in Mountain View
not share these traits?

~~~
seiji
That did cross my mind. Differences: google is right off the interstate, it's
attached to a concert venue/park/golf course/bike trails/running trails, it's
walking distance to dozens of other tech companies, and it's next to downtown
mountain view.

So, google still comes out ahead.

~~~
enf
"Next to downtown Mountain View" is giving it too much credit -- the
Googleplex is two miles from downtown, and is nigh-unwalkable. But it is a
matter of degrees -- Google's location is bad but the Sun campus's location is
awful.

~~~
seiji
Very true. In my brain, Google is topologically closer to downtown MV than the
Sun campus is to any vestige of civilization.

------
shawnee_
SHDH was there a couple years ago, and it was a great venue. Maybe facebook
will get brave enough to have a SHDH on its turf one of these days.

~~~
daveman692
We'd be more than happy to host a SHDH. Shoot me an email at dr@fb.com.

~~~
rbanffy
Allow me to say this is why I love HN. :-)

------
kjhgfdfgh
A requiem for the engineering dream.

Next we will hear that HP is using VAX as the name of new printer ink

~~~
gojomo
One dream exits, another dream enters.

Unsentimental redeployment of resources to newer, more promising ventures is
one of Silicon Valley's competitive strengths.

~~~
kjhgfdfgh
I still find it hard to believe that a website with no income whose sole
purpose is to allow you to throw virtual sheep at your friends can have more
value than all the real engineering companies in America put together - at
least for any sane definition of value!

~~~
wmf
You're simultaneously believing the hype about Facebook's valuation while
discounting its revenue potential. With different assumptions I suppose one
could arrive at a different conclusion.

~~~
kjhgfdfgh
It's difficult to see a revenue potential that justifies a $50Bn valuation.
There are 2Bn internet users at the most generous estimate - for half of those
$1 is a large amount of money.

It's difficult to see how advertisers are going to extract enough value from
the other half to make paying $50 to Facebook for each of them likely. When
even a the most expensive superbowl commercial only costs 3c/viewer.

------
joshu
I have heard this place referred to as "Sun Quentin"

------
robszumski
"...Facebook plans to move all operations to Menlo Park by the end of the
year."

Does that mean other offices are closing?

~~~
Jun8
No, I think this means they're going to keep expanding like crazy.

------
Jun8
Interesting, two companies that were very innovative in their time, Sun and
Silicon Graphics had their campuses bought by behemoths who are now big
rivals. Both campuses are designed very nice and innovative, e.g. Silicon
Graphics' slanted buildings. I remember going there for free Tuesday dinner
for employee families. Good old times.

------
VladRussian
to the "old" Sun Menlo Park guys - any ideas what ghosts will be haunting
Facebookers there? :)))

~~~
VladRussian
sorry, couldn't resist - "Social network is a computer".

